# madwifi and WEP aren't getting along so well...

## FcukThisGame

I've been following a whole slew of guides, and I can't for my life figure out what's wrong.

I'm in a wireless network that I believe is WEP encrypted. The key is a 26 digit hex key. 

starting the service gets this mesage:

```
*     Starting ath0...

*        Starting wpa_supplicant on ath0...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

*    Starting wpa_cli on ath0 ...

*        Backgrounding ...

```

and no connection.

```
# /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0=( "" )

mode_ath0="managed"

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ath0=( "" )
```

```
# /etc/conf.d/wireless

essid_ath0="brewer"

iwconfig_ath0=""

mode_ath0="managed"
```

```
#/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="brewer"

   psk="<26 digit key>"

   priority=5

}
```

----------

## didymos

OK, you don't need wpa_supplicant for WEP.  wpa_supplicant is really for WPA/WPA2. You can use it with WEP, but it's totally unecessary. Anyway, here's what to change:

The /etc/conf.d/wireless isn't used anymore, so get rid of that.  Everything should go into /etc/conf.d/net.

So you want this, assuming eth0 is a wired interface:

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

 

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

essid_ath0="brewer"

iwconfig_ath0="key <WEP hex key>" or key_brewer="<WEP hex key>"

```

madwifi automatically puts the adapter into managed/station mode, so you can get rid of this:

```

mode_ath0="managed" 

```

Also, unless you're setting extra options for dhcpcd, you don't need the dhcpcd_eth0,ath0 stuff.

If you really want wpa_supplicant for some reason, you can do this:

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="brewer"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="<WEP hex key>"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=<some positive integer>

        #auth_alg=SHARED <--- leave this commented at first, but it might be needed

}

and /etc/conf.d net:

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

```

Currently, you're trying to use PSK  for your key, which is WPA.

----------

## FcukThisGame

Thank you very much for the information. I still have an error, though.

```

localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

* Starting ath0

*     Configuring wireless network for ath0

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

      SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid Argument.

*      ath0 does not support setting the mode to "managed"

*      Failed to configure wireless for ath0                           [ !! ]

```

Is there something I'm missing in my kernel?

.config :

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3

# Fri Dec 29 17:01:07 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

CONFIG_MPSC=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=128

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=128

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_REORDER is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

CONFIG_IXGB=y

# CONFIG_IXGB_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK is not set

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

CONFIG_AIRO=y

CONFIG_HERMES=y

# CONFIG_PLX_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_TMD_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_NORTEL_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

CONFIG_HOSTAP=y

# CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1680

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1050

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=512

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=y

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y

# CONFIG_OSS_OBSOLETE_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_IPATH_CORE is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RWSEMS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO=y

CONFIG_STACK_UNWIND=y

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

```

thanks for the help already.

----------

## FcukThisGame

Update: I decided to use wpa_supplicant because it wasn't working otherwise, anyways.... and now I have this error message:

I've noticed a few things:

If I surround my hex key with quotations in my wpa_supplicant.conf I get an error saying the key is too long and it's in this format: '"<key>' , as if there wasn't a quotation mark after it, where there really is. 

If I take off the first quotation mark (and then whether I leave the second or not,) I get the output that says "*   Backgrounding ..." and no connection.

Moreover, I've noticed over and over again that I get this error:

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

Could not configure driver to use managed mode
```

Where does this come from?

----------

## didymos

OK, try this to test something, after you get rid of the wpa_supplicant stuff again:

```

/etc/init.d/net.ath0 stop && wlanconfig ath0 destroy && wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta && /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

```

Make sure nothing is trying to set the mode of the card in /etc/conf.d/net. If that doesn't work, try putting back the mode_ath0="managed" line and repeating the above command.

Oh, and you didn't need to post the kernel config.  You already did that in your first post. In any case, you may want to change this:

```
# CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK is not set
```

----------

## FcukThisGame

I set CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK and recompiled. 

I went through your codes:

```
localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 stop

 * WARNING:  net.ath0 has not yet been started.

localhost ~ # wlanconfig ath0 destroy

localhost ~ # wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta

ath0

localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start --verbose

 * Starting ath0

 *   Loading networking modules for ath0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring ath0 for MAC address 00:11:95:88:DA:D0 ...               [ ok ]

 *   Configuring wireless network for ath0

 *   Connecting to "brewer" in managed mode (WEP Disabled) ...            [ !! ]

 *   Failed to configure wireless for ath0                                [ !! ]

```

I notice by using --verbose that for some odd reason it's WEP Disabled... I don't understand why though....

```
# /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

mode_ath0="managed"

essid_ath0="brewer"

#key_brewer="<key>"

iwconfig_ath0="key <key>"
```

What config file causes the initscript to assume it's WEP Disabled?

----------

## FcukThisGame

Am I correct in assuming that all atheros cards under the madwifi (well madwifi-ng) driver use ath* instead of wlan*, eth*, or wifi* ?

I'm a bit confused being as I've been told that atheros/madwifi is simple to use...and yet I've had such problems with it.

A few more data:

```
localhost ~ # ifconfig

ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:95:88:DA:D0

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:95ff:fe88:dad0/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wifi0     Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-11-95-88-DA-D0-BF-12-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:6071

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:199

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:193 Memory:ffffc20000120000-ffffc20000130000

localhost ~ # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wifi0     no wireless extensions.

ath0      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

I'm not entirely sure what's left to be done. 

It's definetly an atheros chipset:

```
07:03.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

But I'm kinda stuck until I have my internet up and running...

----------

## FcukThisGame

Is there a firmware update or something with my router (a linksys BEFW11S4) that would offer WPA encryption? With my current hardware/firmware situation, it only offers WEP protection... and I think that's the source of my wireless woes.

----------

## didymos

Did you try using "key_brewer" instead of iwconfig?  Also, try manually setting the key on the command line and see if you can get it to associate that way:

```

iwconfig ath0 key <hex key>

```

----------

## FcukThisGame

i've tried key_brewer and the iwconfig key opts. neither get me there. on the command line, it posts no errors, and the key is implemented in the ifconfig or iwconfig (sorry, don't remember exactly which at the moment, but i believe ifconfig) but it still shows no ap or essid associated (don't remember either...nonetheless pings don't go through)

?

----------

## didymos

What about setting all of it manually:

```

iwconfig ath0 essid "brewer" ap <MAC address of the AP> key <hex key>

```

Also, when you put the key on the command line, just leave out the quotes.  That also goes for wpa_supplicant.conf; it can do without quotation marks for passkeys.

If it associates, try setting an IP address manually as well, just to test things out.  Do you know what your network address and netmask are?

----------

## Chris W

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ...

 You don't need the  mode_ath0 line at all; baselayout attempting to set this is probably causing one of your errors.  The mode of the Madwifi auto-created ath0 interface defaults to managed (station) and can be set with module parameters for an AP.  You can also use: 

```
wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dwext"
```

 to use the generic Linux interfaces (this is not the cause of your connection problems).

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> ...

 The psk parameter is for setting the WPA pre-shared key.  The WEP key(s) are set differently.  The wpa_supplicant readme files inlude this example for a static WEP setup: 

```
# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

        ssid="static-wep-test"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="abcde"

        wep_key1=0102030405

        wep_key2="1234567890123"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

        priority=5

}
```

Keys in double quotes are ASCII strings.  Keys without quotes are assumed to be hex.  Adjusted for your network:

```
network={

        ssid="brewer"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0=0123456789ABCDEF0123456789

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=5

}

```

 where your 26 digit hex WEP key is represented by 0123456789ABCDEF0123456789.

Much more in /usr/share/doc/wpa_supplicant-0.5.6/wpa_supplicant.conf.gz (or equiv for your version).

----------

## didymos

baselayout doesn't set anything in that file, but the net.example file includes the mode_<iface> line, so it's a natural to infer the line is necessary.  In fact, with a card in master mode, you do have to have mode_ath0="master",  since the initscripts apparently try to set the mode to auto by default.  Setting it to master just gets ignored, and the rest works as expected.

----------

## Chris W

I agree, baselayout does not write to /etc/conf.d/net.  Baselayout uses the content of the /etc/conf.d/net file to set the configuration of the network interfaces.  This happens specifically in /lib/rcscripts/net/iwconfig.sh where it will attempt to set the interface mode if there is one specified, or managed by default.   Mode setting can fail on Madwifi virtual athX interfaces because the mode is set when the interface is created (usually automatically at module load time) and cannot be changed with iwconfig after the fact.

I originally though the FcukThisGame's message was coming from the iwconfig_set_mode() function, but on further inspection it is coming from within wpa_supplicant after it tries to set the mode in some generic wireless extensions init code.  It's not clear why this should fail if the card is in managed mode already.  If FcukThisGame is still having issues it would be good to see the output of:

```
# dmesg

# iwconfig ath0

# /sbin/wpa_supplicant -D wext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i ath0 -dd 
```

immediately after boot.

----------

## didymos

 *Quote:*   

>  Mode setting can fail on Madwifi virtual athX interfaces because the mode is set when the interface is created (usually automatically at module load time) and cannot be changed with iwconfig after the fact.

 

Yes, I know.  To quote myself:

 *Quote:*   

> madwifi automatically puts the adapter into managed/station mode, so you can get rid of this: 

 

And yes, I know you can tell ath_pci to autocreate in other modes.

----------

## FcukThisGame

@ Chris W

I'll get you those outputs when I get home a bit later.

Thanks for all the info! I appreciate it.

----------

## FcukThisGame

 *didymos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> iwconfig ath0 essid "brewer" ap <MAC address of the AP> key <hex key>
> ...

 

```
Interface ath0 doesn't support IP addresses

ath0     Interface doesn't support IP addresses

Error for wireless request "Set AP Address" (8B14) :

     Invalid argument <mac address>.
```

hmm... moving down the stack of commands to try...

----------

## FcukThisGame

at Chris W's first post: I changed the wpa_supplicant driver to wext and fixed the wep key line(s) to work (only one line now, as you had it.)

restarting the service gets me this:

```

```

and at your second post:

```
localhost ~ # dmesg

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda3 doscsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1680x1050-24@85 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet fbcon=scrollback:128K CONSOLE=/dev/tty1)

Linux version 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #6 SMP Mon Jan 1 22:38:35 EST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fe56000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe56000 - 000000007fee9000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee9000 - 000000007feed000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007feed000 - 000000007feff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007feff000 - 000000007ff00000 (usable)

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 INTEL                                 ) @ 0x00000000000fe020

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INTEL  D945PVS  0x0000002c MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fefde48

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  D945PVS  0x0000002c MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fefcf10

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  D945PVS  0x0000002c MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fefce10

ACPI: WDDT (v001 INTEL  D945PVS  0x0000002c MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fef7f90

ACPI: MCFG (v001 INTEL  D945PVS  0x0000002c MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fef7f10

ACPI: ASF! (v032 INTEL  D945PVS  0x0000002c MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fefcd10

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  D945PVS  0x0000002c MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x0000000000000000

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007ff00000

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007ff00000

On node 0 totalpages: 514755

  DMA zone: 2092 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 512663 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:6 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:6 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7ff00000:80100000)

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 514755

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 doscsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1680x1050-24@85 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet fbcon=scrollback:128K CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PIT/TSC timer.

time.c: Detected 3200.211 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2054568k/2096128k available (3702k kernel code, 40512k reserved, 2660k data, 224k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6405.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=12811859)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12500740

Detected 12.500 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6400.79 BogoMIPS (lpj=12801585)

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

              Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz stepping 02

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

migration_cost=894

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 627k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at f0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX5._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.10

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x400-0x47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@90000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: 90000000-91ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 80000000-8fffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 92100000-921fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 92300000-923fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 92400000-924fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 92500000-925fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 92600000-926fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: 92000000-920fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

GSI 16 sharing vector 0xA9 and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

GSI 17 sharing vector 0xB1 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

GSI 18 sharing vector 0xB9 and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

GSI 19 sharing vector 0xC1 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O].

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie02]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945G Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI Exception (acpi_processor-0681): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20060707]

ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x3

ACPI Exception (acpi_processor-0681): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20060707]

ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x4

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.1.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:02:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:13:20:a1:e8:4e

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

Intel(R) PRO/10GbE Network Driver - version 1.0.109-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.56.

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

orinoco 0.15 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

airo(): Probing for PCI adapters

airo(): Finished probing for PCI adapters

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

hostap_plx: 0.4.4-kernel (Jouni Malinen <jkmaline@cc.hut.fi>)

hostap_pci: 0.4.4-kernel (Jouni Malinen <jkmaline@cc.hut.fi>)

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ICH7: chipset revision 1

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x40b0-0x40b7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.4.9 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 12:27:22 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.01 Sun May 14 22:49:52 PDT 2006

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x40C8 ctl 0x40E6 bmdma 0x40A0 irq 193

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x40C0 ctl 0x40E2 bmdma 0x40A8 irq 193

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata2.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 16

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160812AS       Rev: 3.AA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160812AS       Rev: 3.AA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

SCSI device sdb: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.01

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.01

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.01

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[177]  MMIO=[92014000-920147ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

GSI 20 sharing vector 0x42 and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 66

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 66, io mem 0x92200400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 66

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 66, io base 0x00004080

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 193, io base 0x00004060

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 185, io base 0x00004040

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 169, io base 0x00004020

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[009027000198a91f]

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x3104

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

input: Chicony USB Gaming Keyboard Pro as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Chicony USB Gaming Keyboard Pro] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

input: Chicony USB Gaming Keyboard Pro as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Chicony USB Gaming Keyboard Pro] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

input: Chicony USB Gaming Keyboard Pro as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.11 Gamepad [Chicony USB Gaming Keyboard Pro] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 15:02:35 Jan  1 2007

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:02.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

Model 1006 Rev 00000000 Serial 10061102

ALSA device list:

  #0: Live! 7.1 24bit [SB0410] at 0x1000 irq 185

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: sda3: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 786510

EXT3-fs: sda3: 1 orphan inode deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:53:43 PDT 2006

ath_hal: 0.9.17.2 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.2)

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.2)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.2)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:03.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 7.8 phy 4.5 radio 5.6

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

couldn't load module 'wlan_scan_ap' (-38)

unable to load wlan_scan_ap

wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0x92000000, irq=193

Adding 4192956k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4192956k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ath0: no IPv6 routers present

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model: USB DISK 20X      Rev: PMAP

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdc: 487424 512-byte hdwr sectors (250 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 487424 512-byte hdwr sectors (250 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

```

localhost ~ # iwconfig ath0

ath0      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"brewer"  

          Mode:Master  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```

localhost ~ # /sbin/wpa_supplicant -D wext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i ath0 -dd

Initializing interface 'ath0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

Line: 7 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     62 72 65 77 65 72                                 brewer          

key_mgmt: 0x4

wep_key0 - hexdump(len=13): [REMOVED]

wep_tx_keyidx=0 (0x0)

priority=5 (0x5)

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='brewer'

Initializing interface (2) 'ath0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=13 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:11:95:88:da:d0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/ath0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

Failed to add interface ath0

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

Cancelling scan request

```

----------

## FcukThisGame

With all these errors i'm getting there's gotta be something wrong with my kernel...useflags or my cflags?

```

# /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=""

USE=" X alsa amd64 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gmail -gnome gpm gstreamer -gtk -gtk2 hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ mad madwifi mikmod mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia offensive ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vorbis xinerama xml xorg xv zlib"

FEATURES=""

LINGUAS="en es en_GB"
```

----------

## Chris W

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> at Chris W's first post: I changed the wpa_supplicant driver to wext and fixed the wep key line(s) to work (only one line now, as you had it.)
> 
> restarting the service gets me this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 You got nothing?

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> and at your second post:
> 
> ```
> localhost ~ # dmesg
> 
> ...

 This output indicates several problems.  

The iwconfig output indicates that ath0 is being created in Master mode, which is not the default.  Wpa_supplicant is probably failing trying to switch this back to Managed.    To check on the starting in Master mode:  Have you modified /etc/modules.d/ath_pci at all from the default?  It should probably be left in its default state, i.e. containing only comments.  Run modules-update to ensure any changes to this file are reflected.

The dmesg excerpt show that starting is having issues because it cannot load module wlan_scan_ap indicating that perhaps the modules are not properly installed or were built for a different kernel.  How was madwifi-ng installed?  Does it match your current kernel?  Have you re-emerged it as part of your debugging?  

You should concentrate on getting a clean load of the kernel module in Managed mode before you worry about wpa_supplicant.

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost ~ # /sbin/wpa_supplicant -D wext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i ath0 -dd
> ...

 You might need to address the error message with respect to the '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/ath0' file but it is probably just because there was already a background (failed) wpa_supplicant running.

----------

## FcukThisGame

sorry, I'll have to get back to you on everything else in about an hour...

but the code that i missed was:

```
localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 restart

 * Starting ath0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on ath0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

Could not configure driver to use managed mode                            [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on ath0 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

----------

## FcukThisGame

 *Chris W wrote:*   

> To check on the starting in Master mode: Have you modified /etc/modules.d/ath_pci at all from the default?

 

...uhmm I don't have any ath_pci anything in m /etc/modules.d...

what did I do there?

yes, I have re-emerged madwifi-ng. I'm doing it again now for consistency.[/quote]

----------

## FcukThisGame

update: re-emerging put it in /etc/modules.d, and I loaded the module wlan_scan_ap, but I'm still having the same error as I have been having (the one I just posted)

----------

## Chris W

You won't need wlan_scan_ap for a managed station, rather wlan_scan_sta and it should be autoloaded by ath_pci.  Does: 

```
# modprobe -c | grep options
```

 show anything related to ath_pci?  If so, could you post your copy of /etc/modules.d/ath_pci?

----------

## FcukThisGame

the command has one line of unrelated output, and my ath_pci file is completely commented out.

?

----------

## Chris W

This is indeed curious.  Can you ensure all the madwifi modules are unloaded: 

```
for module in ath{_{pci,rate_{amrr,onoe,sample},hal}} wlan{_{wep,tkip,ccmp,acl,xauth,scan_{sta,ap}},}

do

         grep -q ^$module /proc/modules && modprobe -r $module

done
```

 and that there are no wpa_supplicant processes around.  Manually load the module and share any output: 

```
# modprobe ath_pci autocreate=sta

# lsmod

# iwconfig ath0 
```

----------

## FcukThisGame

localhost ~ # for module in ath{_{pci,rate_{amrr,onoe,sample},hal}} wlan{_{wep,tkip,ccmp,acl,xauth,scan_{sta,ap}},}

> do

>          grep -q ^wlan /proc/modules && modprobe -r wlan

> done

localhost ~ # modprobe ath_pci autocreate=sta

localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath_pci                94120  0

ath_rate_sample        18432  1 ath_pci

wlan                  194016  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

ath_hal               220912  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

nvidia               5433684  16

i2c_core               23808  1 nvidia

localhost ~ # iwconfig ath0

ath0      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

----------

## Chris W

That looks much better.  Can you try the manual wpa_supplicant command from a few posts back?

----------

## FcukThisGame

no dice. I get the 'backgrounding' message in wpa_supplicant and no ping...?

----------

## Chris W

I assume you no longer get the 

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

could not configure driver to use managed mode

```

 error even if the connection is not fully functional.

I think the problem is now in wpa_supplicant or its configuration.  Stop the /etc/init.d/net.ath0 script and its wpa_supplicant, run: 

```
# /sbin/wpa_supplicant -D wext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i ath0 -dd 
```

 and share the output.

----------

## FcukThisGame

```
Initializing interface 'ath0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

Line: 7 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     62 72 65 77 65 72                                 brewer

key_mgmt: 0x4

wep_key0 - hexdump(len=13): [REMOVED]

wep_tx_keyidx=0 (0x0)

priority=5 (0x5)

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='brewer'

Initializing interface (2) 'ath0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=13 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:11:95:88:da:d0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Using existing control interface directory.

bind(PF_UNIX): Address already in use

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/ath0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

Failed to add interface ath0

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

Cancelling scan request

```

it doesn't seem to have made any progress toward a connection though.

EDIT: and yes, your assumption is correct. Is this starting to look like bugreport material?

Thanks for the help so far!

----------

## Chris W

Unfortunately I don't have a madwifi client or a WEP AP nearby, so I'm working without having done this before (I use WPA) and unable to try it.  

You should delete /var/run/wpa_supplicant/ath0 and pkill -9 wpa_supplicant per the error message in the wpa_supplicant output.  Try again to make sure this is not the issue.  

If you are going to use only WEP then it can be configured entirely using iwconfig and friends; wpa_supplicant is not required.  Perhaps you could take that approach to remove a layer of complexity.   The /etc/conf.d/net entries would look something like: 

```
essid_ath0="brewer"

mode_ath0="managed"

channel_ath0=3

key_brewer="0123-4567-89AB-CDEF-0123-4567-89"

iwpriv_ath0="mode 3"
```

 Adjust the channel and key to suit.  The iwpriv command is to force 802.11g.

----------

## FcukThisGame

okay, I'll try that later. My router is B only. Does that change anything?

----------

## FcukThisGame

hmm I realized that I never put dashes in the key, but that doesn't seem to be the problem

whether the line mode_ath0="managed" line is commented out or not, I get this error again:

```
Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.

*     ath0 does not support setting hte mode to "managed"

*     Failed to configure wireless for ath0               [ !! ]
```

----------

## Chris W

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> okay, I'll try that later. My router is B only. Does that change anything?

 You don't need the iwpriv line in that case as your wireless NIC probably defaults to 11b.

OK, let's try this step by step manually: 

 Stop the net.ath0 service

 Kill any remaining wpa_supplicant processes if they are present

 Unload the madwifi modules 

```
for module in ath{_{pci,rate_{amrr,onoe,sample},hal}} wlan{_{wep,tkip,ccmp,acl,xauth,scan_{sta,ap}},}

do

         grep -q ^$module /proc/modules && modprobe -r $module

done
```

 Reload the ath_pci module 

```
modprobe ath_pci autocreate=sta
```

 Verify that the ath0 interface is present and in Managed mode (iwconfig ath0).

 Set the WEP key and ESSID 

```
iwconfig ath0 essid "brewer"

iwconfig ath0 key [1] 0123-4567-89AB-CDEF-0123-4567-89 

iwconfig ath0 key open [1] 
```

At this point the interface should look something like 

```
ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"brewer"

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:0123-4567-89AB-CDEF-0123-4567-89   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

 So let's try to associate: 

```
ifconfig ath0 up

iwconfig ath0
```

Let us know how this goes.

----------

## FcukThisGame

Everything looks great up until this, where I get my reoccuring error:

```
localhost ~ # iwconfig ath0 key [1] xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx

Error for wireless request Set Encode (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.

```

if it makes any difference, the command after that about the key brings up the same error.

references:

```
localhost ~ # iwconfig ath0

ath0      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:brewer

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```
# /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "iwconfig" )

#mode_ath0="managed"

#channel_ath0=3

#iwpriv_ath0="mode 3"

key_brewer="<k-e-y>"

#iwconfig_ath0="key <k-e-y>"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

```

It's obviously a problem with setting keys.

versions of things:

kernel: gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r3

arch: amd64

madwifi-ng-0.9.2

madwifi-ng-tools-0.9.2

no more wpa_supplicant.

emerge --info?

```
Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Last Sync: Fri, 08 Dec 2006 19:30:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=amd64

AUTOCLEAN=yes

CBUILD=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

CFLAGS=-march=nocona -O2 -pipe

CHOST=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

CONFIG_PROTECT=/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo

CXXFLAGS=-march=nocona -O2 -pipe

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

FEATURES=autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict

GENTOO_MIRRORS=http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo

LINGUAS=en es en_GB

MAKEOPTS=-j3

PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS=--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

SYNC=rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

USE=X alsa amd64 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gmail gpm gstreamer hal iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_es mad madwifi mikmod mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia offensive ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i810 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo vorbis xinerama xml xorg xv zlib

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```

localhost ~ # uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #7 SMP Thu Jan 4 17:29:23 EST 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz GNU/Linux

```

Is there any anything else that can be looked at?[/i]

----------

## Chris W

Aargh!  

From the Madwifi Troubleshooting page:  *Quote:*   

> When trying to configure WEP encryption, iwconfig complains about "invalid argument". What's wrong? ¶
> 
> You most probably have kernel module autoloading disabled in your kernel config and didn't load the wlan_wep.[k]o module which implements the support for WEP encryption. In this case you would see a message such as:
> 
> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
> ...

 

Is the wlan_wep module loaded (i.e. has it autoloaded)?  If not manually modprobe it and try to set the key again.

Edit:

Looking back at your kernel config, you do have kernel autoloading turned off.  The option is here:

```

Location:

     -> Loadable module support

        -> Enable loadable module support
```

in menuconfig, or CONFIG_KMOD in the .config file.

----------

## FcukThisGame

I'll be home soon and i'll check that out.

that's probably the fix i was looking for

----------

## FcukThisGame

improved, but still no cigar.

with wlan_wep autoloading, I don't get the key error any more.

Now i'm getting "No scan results", no access points, etc when I attempt to scan.

? I KNOW i'm in range. I'm sitting on my laptop right next to it, and it's always worked from that spot in windows.?

----------

## Chris W

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> improved, but still no cigar.
> 
> with wlan_wep autoloading, I don't get the key error any more.

 

Step in the right direction then.   By "no cigar" do you mean iwconfig shows "Not-Associated" when the ath0 interface is up? You could try setting restricted mode on the key 

```
# ifconfig ath0 down

# iwconfig essid "brewer"

# iwconfig ath0 key restricted [1] 0123-4567-89AB-CDEF-0123-4567-89

# ifconfig ath0 up
```

 *Quote:*   

> Now i'm getting "No scan results", no access points, etc when I attempt to scan.

  It is possible that your AP is configured to not broadcast its station ID, which has the effect of hiding it in scans.  Does the AP show in Windows?  Have you ever seen scan results in Linux before?  Is the wlan_scan_sta module loaded (should auto-load now)?  Does the AP show in 

```
# wlanconfig ath0 list scan

# iwlist ath0 scan
```

 if you disable encryption and remove the ESSID 

```
# iwconfig ath0 essid any 

# iwconfig ath0 enc off
```

Do you have access to the AP to remove encryption temporarily?

----------

## FcukThisGame

the ssid is broadcast, it shows up in windows when you scan. Windows shows two wireless networks.

I can reset my router if I must, but I don't think it's necessary being as 'iwlist ath0 scan' still shows no scan results...

? is there some scanning driver or something of the sort that I didn't get with the madwifi-ng driver?

----------

## Chris W

You need nothing outside the madwifi-ng driver (the modules), madwifi-ng-tools (wlanconfig), wireless-tools (iwconfig, iwlist), and appropriate kernel configuration.  Could you post the output of lsmod?  There should be ath_pci, ath_hal, ath_rate_sample, wlan, and wlan_scan_sta loaded at a minimum.

You could try forcing 802.11g mode on the machine with iwpriv ath0 mode 2 (default is 0 = auto).

Humour me and you try scanning with the machine further from the AP (>3 metres).  It's possible that the signal is swamping the receiver.

----------

## FcukThisGame

I'm almost 10 meters away from the AP now...

the good news:

I loaded all of those modules you listed, (and probably did something else that I won't remember to be able to troubleshoot after I reboot and it probably doesn't work) and went back through all the commands, and now iwlist and wlanconfig BOTH show my AP!! 

I'll try to associate and I'll report back in a few.

Thanks so much!!

----------

## FcukThisGame

Okay, more progress. iwconfig recognizes 802.11g, my ap's ssid, managed mode, the ap's correct mac address, key, restricted security, everything is correct in iwconfig.

I still can't ping, and i assume I haven't recieved an IP address. dhcpcd ath0 timed out

----------

## Chris W

Excellent.  The iwpriv command in my last post should force 802.11b not 11g, my typo, sorry.  If iwconfig is showing Not-Associated then you will not be able to get an IP address by DHCP or ping etc.  Does: 

```
# ifconfig ath0 down

# iwconfig ath0 essid brewer

# iwconfig ath0 key restricted 0123-4567-89AB-CDEF-0123-4567-89

# ifconfig ath0 up

# iwcofig ath0
```

 cause it to associate?

----------

## FcukThisGame

dang. I did something correctly, and I got a connection to the AP. Dhcpcd timed out, I scanned the ap's a couple more times, tried to ping yahoo unsuccessfully, ran dhcpcd again and I instantly had a connection. ping worked, firefox loaded, then about a minute later I tried to emerge sync and it timed out. I ran iwconfig and I was no longer associated. I can't get back associated.

any help?

----------

## FcukThisGame

I still can't get it to associate it, even using 'iwconfig ath0 ap <mac>'. (it doesn't seem to be implemented at all, even though it doesnt show errors.

I can scan for AP's, and iwlist and wlanconfig BOTH show brewer, iwconfig shows everything I want, but Access Point.

What is wrong still?

----------

## Chris W

I don't (you might have guessed) have a single quick fix.   Udev is not trying to hotplug the net.ath0 service by any chance?  

Given that the interface is working in gross terms we might get better diagnostic information using wpa_supplicant: 

```
ifconfig ath0 down 

/sbin/wpa_supplicant -D wext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i ath0 -dd
```

----------

## FcukThisGame

I have no idea whether udev hotplugs net.ath0. i do know that net.eth0 and net.wlan0 (neither of which work) are started by another service at boot, even though they're not in any runlevels...

----------

## Chris W

You can stop the coldplugging by adjusting /etc/conf.d/rc :

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"
```

Any joy with wpa_supplicant?

----------

## FcukThisGame

I re-emerged it, and it's going through what seems to be a loop with a ton and a half of outputs. I have no method of transferring the output at the moment, but I'll post it as soon as can get it to my laptop.

----------

## Katphish

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> dang. I did something correctly, and I got a connection to the AP. Dhcpcd timed out, I scanned the ap's a couple more times, tried to ping yahoo unsuccessfully, ran dhcpcd again and I instantly had a connection. ping worked, firefox loaded, then about a minute later I tried to emerge sync and it timed out. I ran iwconfig and I was no longer associated. I can't get back associated.
> 
> any help?

 

Hi.  I have an atheros card and it gives me trouble with dhcpcd.  The onboard LAN is fine with dhcpcd though.  FreeBSD and Windows work just fine with dhcp over wireless as well.  I have:

```
dhcpcd_ath0="-t 60"
```

in /etc/conf.d/net so dhcpcd will wait up to 60 seconds for an address.

(I also have to start the card twice but I haven't bothered to track that down yet as I forget about it after I eventually get on the network do what I have to do.   :Wink:  )

----------

## attrezzo

OOOOOKKKK

I donno why all these veterans and such are having trouble with this as this is my FIRST experiance with madwifi and linux and I got most of your problems sorted out already...

I have the SAME chipset so I know what you're going through, but to get it to work with wep you must do the following

double check lsmod

if it does not look like:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

wlan_scan_sta           9632  1

wlan_acl                2976  0

wlan_wep                5376  1

ath_pci                71136  0

ath_rate_sample        10784  1 ath_pci

wlan                  152828  6 wlan_scan_sta,wlan_acl,wlan_wep,ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

ath_hal               189136  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

```

be sure to modprobe wlan_asl, wlan_wep, AND wlan_scan_sta

Now's the tricky part. see the thing won't iwlist without being "up" so

ifconfig ath0 up

now 

iwlist ath0 scan 

should work

Once that's done you SHOULD be able to Manually set all of your options

iwconfig ath0 essid Whatever

iwconfig ath0 enc 324112342354652355 restricted or open (check your router and open is more secure supposedly)

iwconfig ath0 txpower 60mw  

iwconfig ath0 channel whatever

finally to be safe Manually set your ip address and ping your router, you should make sure mac filtering is off though to prevent frustration

then work backwards... get dhcpcd/udhcp to pull although I have had lots of trouble with udhcpc so now I use dhcpcd

after that you can get your net config running and be sure to put those modules you loaded into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel 2.6

I've had a bunch of trouble trying to automate this whole process... I've tried putting ifconfig ath0 up in a script to auto-start the device but it's not working very well.

finally I got my card to connect to the ap here at home using wep encryption. so I know it works and it pings/surfs... problem is the /etc/conf.d/wireless settings aren't working well with /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start... It goes something like this:

```
(0:40:35:02/06/07) /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start --verbose                                                                    

 * Starting ath0

 *   Loading networking modules for ath0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring ath0 for MAC address 00:17:3F:1D:A4:5D ...                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Configuring wireless network for ath0

 *   Scanning for access points

 *     Found "xxxxx" at 00:E0:98:4C:31:AC (managed, encrypted)

 *     Found "aaaa" at 00:16:B6:23:5A:25 (managed, encrypted)

 *     Found "aaa" at 00:18:F8:55:99:91 (managed, encrypted)

 *     Found "aa" at 00:0C:41:BB:5D:9F (managed)

 *   Connecting to "xxxxx" in managed mode (WEP enabled - open) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 *     ath0 connected to ESSID "xxxxx" at 00:00:00:00:00:00

 *     in managed mode on channel 13 (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Configuring ath0 for ESSID "xxxxx" ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Bringing up ath0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response                                                                 [ !! ]

 
```

two seconds later when I ctrl+c and run dhcpcd manually the card associates and all is well... the really wierd part is I have a timeout set on dhcpcd so it sits there awhile before it'll run... I donno what's up.

```
(0:41:03:02/06/07) dhcpcd ath0

ifconfig                                                                                               

ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr            

inet addr:192.168.1.26  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           

UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           

RX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           

TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0           

RX bytes:790 (790.0 b)  TX bytes:1077 (1.0 Kb)                                                                        

ping 192.168.1.254                                                                                  

PING 192.168.1.254 (192.168.1.254) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.05 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=1.06 ms

```

and to all of that I think I've at least found some documents that might help

http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Gentoo

and

http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Troubleshooting

So now you're where I'm at

----------

## richard.scott

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> sorry, I'll have to get back to you on everything else in about an hour...
> 
> but the code that i missed was:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I've got the same thing. It seems that madwifi wants to try and reset the cards mode to be "managed" every time it starts. This is a pain as I have edited my /etc/modules.d/ath_pci as I want to create an access point with WPA encryption.

Is it possible to create an Access Point with WPA and Madwifi, or should I use HostAP and get a new wireless card?

For the record, I have been able to setup an Access Point with Madwifi and no encryption, so I know my card does work.

----------

## Chris W

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> Is it possible to create an Access Point with WPA and Madwifi, or should I use HostAP and get a new wireless card?
> 
> For the record, I have been able to setup an Access Point with Madwifi and no encryption, so I know my card does work.

 

Yes, thats exactly what I do for a WPA PSK AP.  My /etc/conf.d/net:

```
# Access point using hostapd

config_ath0=( "172.16.1.1/24" )

channel_ath0="3"

essid_ath0="MYSSID"

mode_ath0="master"

iwpriv_ath0="mode 3" 
```

 at the end of /etc/modules.d/ath_pci : 

```
options ath_pci autocreate=ap countrycode=36
```

 and in /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf: 

```
interface=ath0

driver=madwifi

logger_syslog=-1

logger_syslog_level=2

logger_stdout=-1

logger_stdout_level=2

debug=0

dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd

ctrl_interface_group=0

ssid=MYSSID

macaddr_acl=0

auth_algs=3

eapol_key_index_workaround=0

eap_server=0

own_ip_addr=127.0.0.1

wpa=2

wpa_psk=abababababababababababababababababababababababababababababababa

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_pairwise=CCMP

```

 I also do not allow the autoloading of the ath_pci module with RC_COLDPLUG="no".  My Madwifi client routinely connects to this AP.

----------

## richard.scott

 *Chris W wrote:*   

> Yes, thats exactly what I do for a WPA PSK AP.

 

Chris.....THANK YOU for your post. I've now got a fully working AP!  :Smile: 

However, I did find that with wpa=2 I was unable to get an IP address form my DHCP server via the wireless link?

I'm putting that down to having old wireless cards in both my laptop and AP that may not support WPA2.   :Sad: 

do you have any experience with using Radius for WPA-EAP authentication?

----------

## Chris W

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> Chris.....THANK YOU for your post. I've now got a fully working AP! 

 

Glad to be of service.

 *Quote:*   

> However, I did find that with wpa=2 I was unable to get an IP address form my DHCP server via the wireless link?
> 
> I'm putting that down to having old wireless cards in both my laptop and AP that may not support WPA2.   

 

Your hardware may not support AES encryption (CCMP) which is what I use in the config above.  You could try TKIP (WEP with constantly changing keys) for group and pairwise keys.

 *Quote:*   

> do you have any experience with using Radius for WPA-EAP authentication?

 

Unfortunately no, I haven't.

----------

## xxxiang83

Hi to all friends,

                          I have a problem when i using Backtrack2. When i type command: iwconfig ath0 mode monitor, there come out error massage as below:-

 BT ~ # iwconfig ath0 mode monitor

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device ath0 ; invalid argument

What is this problem??? The ath0 is working when i type iwconfig. I using D-Link DWL-G520 PCI Network Card.

Pls Help......................................................................................................................

----------

